# Problems with Main Breaker (residential)



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

vqb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> to go straight to the point, Main Breaker keeps on tripping to the off position)
> 
> ...


 Please, call an electrician A S A P .


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Since your an amateur (profile) better call an electrician ASAP.

The main breaker might be on its last leg and could die any moment.

Being hot is one thing, being hot and sitting in the dark is a whole different animal.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

Soon this thread will be closed and you will be asked to take this issue to the do-it-yourself forum. However, I think this issue is above your head and that you should call an electrician. It's for your own safety and the safety of the other people living in the building. If this were a simpler problem I would be happy to help, but this should only be dealt with by an experienced professional.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

There are many things that could be the cause. Like the others said it would be best to call a real electrician. 1 mistake can kill you or burn your house down and it may be on the one night you "passed out". I will say a 15 amp circuit is too small for two window units.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Call a electrician before the panel blows up!!!!!!!!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got a nickel to bet it's a CrouseHinds stab in main w/ burnt bussing


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've got a nickel to bet it's a CrouseHinds stab in main w/ burnt bussing


 

Wouldn't the op possibly of seen the old breaker burnt up when he changed it? Or would the bus be burnt but not the old breaker? I've seen very few stab in panels here so I'm not real familiar with them.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I blame many of these D I Y shows, on T V. They have successfully convinced many people. Why pay for someone to do it for you, when you can do it yourself.  I would suggest the insurance companies, and safety organizations start informing the average person, NOT to do it yourself.


Please comment.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I blame many of these D I Y shows, on T V. They have successfully convinced many people. Why pay for someone to do it for you, when you can do it yourself.  I would suggest the insurance companies, and safety organizations start informing the average person, NOT to do it yourself.
> 
> 
> Please comment.


Let's be honest, a LOT of electrical work can be done by the homeowner, especially if he studies up and uses the many internet forums to ask questions.

I'm actually amazed to see some DIYers post about their first time doing electrical work, they sound like a real electrician because they took the time and put the legwork in to find out the code and proper ways to do things. 

However, some issues should only be handles by a pro (or at least someone who has done a lot more DIY electrical work than the OP has), this thread is one of them.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

I think most of the DIY shows on T.V. only deal with Tile, Carpentry, sheet rocking, and even some roofing and sometimes plumbing. But I have not seen many that deal with electrical work though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Most HOs can make it _work_. What they fail at is making it _safe_. And they equate _working_ with _safe_......... "Hey, the breaker didn't trip, so it must be all right!"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

undeadwiring said:


> I think most of the DIY shows on T.V. only deal with Tile, Carpentry, sheet rocking, and even some roofing and sometimes plumbing. But I have not seen many that deal with electrical work though.


That's because of their legal departments. :thumbsup:


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

undeadwiring said:


> I think most of the DIY shows on T.V. only deal with Tile, Carpentry, sheet rocking, and even some roofing and sometimes plumbing. But I have not seen many that deal with electrical work though.


I saw a post on Mike Holts about an episode of This Old House in which they showed the homeowner how to cut into the overhead feed of a house, hook up temporary power (illegal), and then hook up the new service on the house, from an aluminum ladder no less.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Interlock said:


> I saw a post on Mike Holts about an episode of This Old House in which they showed the homeowner how to cut into the overhead feed of a house, hook up temporary power (illegal), and then hook up the new service on the house, from an aluminum ladder no less.


 

That episode almost makes me puke! He did somany things wrong it was almost like one of those crash test dummies commercials


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess a person should just go to there local orange store, and ask how to fix it. They are the EXPERTS. JUST ASK THEM.:laughing:


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That episode almost makes me puke! He did somany things wrong it was almost like one of those crash test dummies commercials


Very true. And let's get real, does a homeowner really have to splice a new service in hot?? Many Electrical Contractors won't even do that anymore.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I also saw that episode of this old house, Here, we are permitted to cut the power loop. But it has to be done safely, and only by a qualified, licenced electrician. Also the power company has to be advised before the loop is disconnected, they will give you a number which then has to be written on your permit.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

Interlock said:


> I saw a post on Mike Holts about an episode of This Old House in which they showed the homeowner how to cut into the overhead feed of a house, hook up temporary power (illegal), and then hook up the new service on the house, from an aluminum ladder no less.


Don't think I ever saw that episode then again never really cared for that show, they barely show any electrical work. Again it is mostly carpentry and plumbing guess cause for the most part those are NEARLY idiot proof ? But if anyone here ever checks on youtube look up Expert Village Now those are "Experts" ! :laughing: Any people here in Ny or NJ I am watching Holmes on Homes and looks like some of the pictures I have seen on here they are finding all over this one guys house.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I also saw that episode of this old house, Here, we are permitted to cut the power loop. But it has to be done safely, and only by a qualified, licenced electrician. Also the power company has to be advised before the loop is disconnected, they will give you a number which then has to be written on your permit.


 



Yes, but this idiot was stealing power right on broadcast TV,and there was no reason to even climb up there. the whole thing could have been temped in from the ground


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yes, but this idiot was stealing power right on broadcast TV,and there was no reason to even climb up there. the whole thing could have been temped in from the ground


Not to defend the idiot, but he was disconnecting the old service in order to install a new service.


----------



## vqb (Jul 18, 2010)

I guess I got the point of all of the people who replied to my post. 

thank you for responding.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yes, but this idiot was stealing power right on broadcast TV,and there was no reason to even climb up there. the whole thing could have been temped in from the ground


 
Here it is common practice to hook up temp power to the POCO wires and no one ever said it was "theft" :blink:


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Here it is common practice to hook up temp power to the POCO wires and no one ever said it was "theft" :blink:


Common practice doesn't make it right. It is theft, you are stealing power.


It's like downloading MP3's, we've all done it, but it's still wrong.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Interlock said:


> Common practice doesn't make it right. It is theft, you are stealing power.


The POCO never had a problem with it.. besides I make the final tap connections for them.

THAT saves the POCO a lot more money than the $.20 for a KWH I might use to power drop light and radio.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> The POCO never had a problem with it.. besides I make the final tap connections for them.
> 
> THAT saves the POCO a lot more money than the $.20 for a KWH I might use to power drop light and radio.


 LIPA is definetly the best with temp(non metered) wiring. Droplights and whole houses. I got a house around the corner that has had jumpers in its meter since last summer, she's in no hurry to have her pan replaced.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> The POCO never had a problem with it..


 That's fine, if they specifically allow you to do it then you are alright. But them "not having a problem with it" doesn't mean it isn't against their terms of service. 


> I might use to power drop light and radio.


And the homeowners fridge, air conditioners, etc :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Interlock said:


> Not to defend the idiot, but he was disconnecting the old service in order to install a new service.


 

Well duh! (I did say I watched it) 

ANd I've only done about 1000 identical setups. I would have unscewed the old meter base, swung it out of the way, install new meter base, jumper from old to new,,,,,,,and plug meter back in. It stays temped like that until POCO makes the permenent tie in. There is never any theft,,,,and I never cut the drop,,,only unplug the meter for a few minutes.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> The POCO never had a problem with it.. besides I make the final tap connections for them.
> 
> THAT saves the POCO a lot more money than the $.20 for a KWH I might use to power drop light and radio.


 

Around here, if a meter reader caught you doing it, there would be threats of sending you to jail, it's been told me and several other contractor that it is POWER THEFT.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

